
“AutoBoot” Workbench using a Zip drive with an Amiga 1000 - doener
https://amigalove.com/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=691
======
ansible
I'm surprised that there are any Iomega Zip drives still functioning after all
this time. Mine suffered the click of death like many others.

~~~
erickhill
I have 2 drives - one each on a different machine. Both work beautifully. The
click of death was real, but it wasn't every drive. Just enough to taint the
brand. It was sort of like the iPhone antennaegate, which was also real. But
not a show stopper.

~~~
tbrock
Although if it broke a disk then the “infected” disks would break other
drives.

In my case the school drive got the click of death (don’t know if patient zero
or infected secondarily) and then literally everyone else who owned one had it
die with the click after bringing their projects into class on zip and using
that drive.

